# Draw yourself as an anime character



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

K so I've never attempted anime...

Step 1.








Step 2.








Hair: brown
Eyes: turquoise
Special ability/occupation: psychic ninja assassin

Needs some work ya


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

* *


----------



## Mr.Beetleson (Apr 27, 2016)

Loving everyone's work


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

You know there are avatar creators online right?


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Age : 23
Hair : Brown
Eyes : Brown
Heigth : 5'6 
Weight : 58kg
Magical tool : an axe that can only harm dark souls
Temperament : Loves pizza, dark humor and her axe. Hates brocoli and backstabbers. Usually gets the job done.
Motto : No luck. All skill.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

RobynC said:


> You know there are avatar creators online right?


Yeah, but they've got very limited options; what if, for instance, an avatar creator doesn't have something that you have? Also, unlike the customisation system of the Saints Row series, you can't get the avatar to cross-dress if you wanted to. Then again, you can just edit the saved image, but it would look rather lazy especially considering the nature of this subforum.

I'll probably contribute to this thread a bit later; I really want to, though.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

SJW Defender

I see your point


----------



## HerpDerpette (May 1, 2016)

Here ya go :rockon:


----------

